# ViP222 software version L307



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

I just got the L307 update a couple of days ago. Did anyone else get the L307 software version for ViP222? Does anyone know what was fixed or was it just to activate the turbo coding?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Got it last night following one of our many-many 222 lockups, requiring the usual and increasingly more annoying reboots.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i got it a couple of days ago; i wasn't having trouble before and am not having any now. i noticed the guide graphics are slightly different.


----------

